# Quitting because of closing shifts



## crewcabangr (Nov 6, 2021)

I got stuck working closing shifts in fulfillment. HR and ETL and two TLs know that I want opening shifts back and said they would try to make that happen after previously telling me they “need” me to close. I do not like getting home around 11:30 pm and going to sleep so late as it affects my quality of life. Assuming it would be immoral and selfish to force change of availability to AM shifts, I feel I may be out of options. Is there anything else I could do to get back to AM shifts? If not, I would like to put in my two week notice and quit, as I am not willing to work so late. Would quitting so close to blackout make me non-rehireable?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 6, 2021)

Take one more stab at speaking with your ETL (and HR if you like). CALMLY explain that closing is taking a toll on your mental health, and you need to switch back to days.  Ask for a date commitment.  Basically, you are trying to give an ultimatum without it feeling like an ultimatum.  

A few things to consider:
Your leader makes your schedule.
Your HR is held accountable for turnover.
Your store is frantically trying to hire right now.
The schedules for Black Friday week and Cyber Monday week have been written for weeks. It will be difficult to move you before that.

Good luck.


----------



## crewcabangr (Nov 6, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Take one more stab at speaking with your ETL (and HR if you like). CALMLY explain that closing is taking a toll on your mental health, and you need to switch back to days.  Ask for a date commitment.  Basically, you are trying to give an ultimatum without it feeling like an ultimatum.
> 
> A few things to consider:
> Your leader makes your schedule.
> ...


Thanks so much this is really helpful! Is my leader my ETL? Also what do you mean by “turnover”?
I do believe I have closing shifts for black friday and already agreed to that.  I am a valued employee so hopefully they will move me. They have always worked me full time, i’ve been picking up tons of overtime, we’ve been understaffed, and I have no need for a full time job right now as is. 
Thank you!


----------



## AngryElec (Nov 6, 2021)

Imagine being a new hire and demanding opening shifts.


----------



## crewcabangr (Nov 6, 2021)

AngryElec said:


> Imagine being a new hire and demanding opening shifts.


Ive worked for over a year, i’m a trainer, and i had opening shifts up until about two months ago.


----------



## AngryElec (Nov 6, 2021)

crewcabangr said:


> Ive worked for over a year, i’m a trainer, and i had opening shifts up until about two months ago.


 Working at target for a year and not knowing what an ETL is, is egregious


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Nov 6, 2021)

AngryElec said:


> Imagine being a new hire and demanding opening shifts.


I've only been able to work 6-2 shifts since I first started 3 yrs ago and that's what they give me. Not many people in my store want to work so early or aren't reliable to actually wake up.


----------



## crewcabangr (Nov 6, 2021)

AngryElec said:


> Working at target for a year and not knowing what an ETL is, is egregious


Ive never even worked a GM shift.. also I dont have much communication with my team members. Also, if you think about it, is it really my personal fault for not knowing target’s terminology if I was never taught?


----------



## crewcabangr (Nov 6, 2021)

KirbyKirbs said:


> I've only been able to work 6-2 shifts since I first started 3 yrs ago and that's what they give me. Not many people in my store want to work so early or aren't reliable to actually wake up.


i worked 4am-12pm for about 10 months. It was wonderful! But I did oversleep two times during that time. It can be hard but its great to have that routine.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 6, 2021)

crewcabangr said:


> Thanks so much this is really helpful! Is my leader my ETL? Also what do you mean by “turnover”?
> I do believe I have closing shifts for black friday and already agreed to that.  I am a valued employee so hopefully they will move me. They have always worked me full time, i’ve been picking up tons of overtime, we’ve been understaffed, and I have no need for a full time job right now as is.
> Thank you!


At some stores, the Team Leader makes the schedule, while at others it is the ETL. You have been dealing with your ETL, so just stick with that.

Turnover is the rate at which people leave their jobs.  HR does not want people leaving.


----------



## crewcabangr (Nov 6, 2021)

I typed and printed my two weeks’ notice and gave it to ETL today. She asked why and I explained, and immediately offered me morning shifts back.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

It sounds like you should spoken to your tl or etl about schedule time with a confirmation of availability sheet with it. If you were quitting, is done in workday FYI.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 6, 2021)

I find it so odd that he’s worked at target over a year and is completely clueless how things work. Typed up a 2 week notice?  No one does that.


----------



## crewcabangr (Nov 7, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I find it so odd that he’s worked at target over a year and is completely clueless how things work. Typed up a 2 week notice?  No one does that.


i dont care


----------



## crewcabangr (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m going to work the specific time of day that I want to work. Otherwise I just won’t work there. It’s so simple.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2021)

Schedules is based on business needs. Spot may let you go.

Personal or sick leave will not be paid when you quit. Depending on state law, vacation accured may not paid either.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 7, 2021)

In a related matter my TL (who is great by the way) asked if I liked closing shifts.

I told him I don't remember being asked they just scheduled me that way.

I did tell him I would like the same start time for every shift but I know he can't do anything about that.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 7, 2021)

crewcabangr said:


> I’m going to work the specific time of day that I want to work. Otherwise I just won’t work there. It’s so simple.


With that attitude good luck finding work in retail. Retail is scheduled based on business needs not based on when you demand to work. Sorry to be harsh but, I don’t think retail is the right place for you.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 7, 2021)

crewcabangr said:


> I’m going to work the specific time of day that I want to work. Otherwise I just won’t work there. It’s so simple.


How about being able to pick and choose what tasks to complete?  And pick who you work with each day too?  hell, while your at it, ask for a big fat raise, as it sounds like you are much more deserving than anyone else that works at your store.  Get the ****outta here.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 7, 2021)

Now come on guys, let's be honest, we all have TMs who only work certain hours and I guarantee that it is not only because they have another job or school or other pressing schedule issues. If OP's leader will give them days to keep them, good on them. 

I myself have changed my availability after they tried out of the blue to give me early-morning shifts. Nope, not gonna do it. HR approved my change right away, no questions asked. 7:00 am? Oh hell no!


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 7, 2021)

And I like early hours. My scheduled start time was always 6am. I am a dbo who does everything in my area. I changed my start time all the time according to my work load. My leaders knew it and had no problem with it because they let me handle my area.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 7, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Now come on guys, let's be honest, we all have TMs who only work certain hours and I guarantee that it is not only because they have another job or school or other pressing schedule issues. If OP's leader will give them days to keep them, good on them.
> 
> I myself have changed my availability after they tried out of the blue to give me early-morning shifts. Nope, not gonna do it. HR approved my change right away, no questions asked. 7:00 am? Oh hell no!


I understand not all people have open availability but, his attitude with demanding to only work mornings is crazy.


----------



## AngryElec (Nov 8, 2021)

Probably got banished to night shift from the sounds of things anymore.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 8, 2021)

Target tries to convince a TM if you have more open availability you will get more hours which may or may not be true.

Unfortunately most TMs don't restrict their availability because they want a job.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 8, 2021)

Yetive said:


> At some stores, the Team Leader makes the schedule, while at others it is the ETL. You have been dealing with your ETL, so just stick with that.
> 
> Turnover is the rate at which people leave their jobs.  HR does not want people leaving.


I would say that HR at a lot of stores nationwide are dealing with pressure from not wanting team members to leave, considering the current job market.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Nov 8, 2021)

I do not know the dynamic of your store. Nor do I know how good of an employee you are.

However the needs of the business is the needs of the business. Obviously you feel an important role for the store. 

However not knowing your work ethic or you its hard to say which route this will go. If you do not stand up for yourself they will continue to schedule during your not desired shifts. However you push back they might just let you go... It's hard to say.

However you will get no where by saying nothing..

Best thing would be to start looking for employment that meets your desired work life balance. I love Target I always felt in this world of retail the grass wouldnt be greener on the other side so I took the good with the bad until I found something that wasnt retail.

That being said you can probably very easily find something that pays just as good if not better with a better schedule as most companies need bodies right now.


----------

